# School age?



## Helilloyd (Jan 13, 2011)

Hat age do children start pre-school and school? We plan to move in 18 months when my son will be 3 and a half


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

Pre-school is available to children from 3-5 years old, but it is not obligatory.

At age 5 children start primary school.
They are in primary school until the age of 12.

Then it's high school ages 12-18.


----------



## haansi (Oct 25, 2009)

SarahM said:


> Pre-school is available to children from 3-5 years old, but it is not obligatory.
> 
> At age 5 children start primary school.
> They are in primary school until the age of 12.
> ...


SarahM, please guide a little more. Can a children start primary school in age of 4 ? I am moving to Australia in some months. Actually my daughter's age was wrongly register (one year late). She is 5 but as per her document her age is 4 ?

Please guide.


----------



## Wombat11 (Jul 24, 2011)

Helilloyd said:


> Hat age do children start pre-school and school? We plan to move in 18 months when my son will be 3 and a half


They have to turn 5 or before the 31st of July legally they have to have begun school by their 6th birthday

There are schools that offer 'prep' when kids are 4 years of age, private schools its more common, its full time and tuition based, otherwise 'prep' is usually preschool. Usually part time, but full time is an option and again its tuition based.

Hope this helps


----------



## ozmikal (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello everyone,

Every state and territory in Australia has its own mandated starting age for school. Do not try to get your child in before the starting age; no school will accept your child as school funding will not be given for kids that are the wrong starting age.

Here are two links to all the relevant info on schooling in the various parts of Oz:
Education in Australia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
AUSTRALIAN SCHOOLS, EDUCATION IN AUSTRALIA, SCHOOL, AUSTRALIAN SCHOOL SYSTEMS

Hope that helps!


----------



## victorjhon (Jan 12, 2012)

I really agree with sarahM.


----------



## holly (Dec 11, 2011)

Ozmikal is correct. Check your future state's rules. They also might need to do intensive English first.


----------



## Northern Beaches (Feb 11, 2012)

yes you can put your daughter in the year she turns 5 if it is before July 31st (in NSW)


----------

